# Hey Puff,



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 22, 2006)

One down, three to go! Can you overnight that stuff so I have it for my birthday?


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 22, 2006)

:roll: 
There just warming up. That week off messed 'em up!


----------



## wittdog (Oct 22, 2006)

:roll: ?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 25, 2006)

Yoo hoo Puffy old boy...........................they did it again! 2 more to go.


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah, Kenny Rogers had "dirt" on his hand.   We had a similar issue with him when he was in Tejas several years ago. He was throwing a perfect game through 7 with the same dirt! We called him on it and guess what? Perfect game over. This is typical for Detroit teams. Don't get me started with Dick Mahorn elbowing Mark Price in the temple on the open floor fast break back in 89. Detroit teams cheat. Period! (Well, not the Lions, but............)


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 25, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Yeah, Kenny Rogers had "dirt" on his hand.   We had a similar issue with him when he was in Tejas several years ago. He was throwing a perfect game through 7 with the same dirt! We called him on it and guess what? Perfect game over. This is typical for Detroit teams. Don't get me started with d**k Mahorn elbowing Mark Price in the temple on the open floor fast break back in 89. Detroit teams cheat. Period! (Well, not the Lions, but............)



Explain the the 7 innings he pitched after the "dirt" was gone and they didn't hit him then either.....sore *LOSER*.


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 25, 2006)

because he moved to sun tan lotion.


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 25, 2006)

It could have been that he did not wash he hands after going to the restroom.LOL


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 25, 2006)

CRAW said:
			
		

> I'm curious why the "40 year old stud" had "dirt" on his pitching hand all season?



You watched every game he pitched this season? You must be one helluva fan. You didn't....you must have pictures of his hand in every game he pitched in...you don't. OH...it's just your opinion, you made it sound like a fact.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 25, 2006)

Just guessing here Bruce, but I think CRAW was taking up for Kenny and not slamming him...as in, he was great all season...


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 25, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Just guessing here Bruce, but I think CRAW was taking up for Kenny and not slamming him...as in, he was great all season...



Oh Oh, if he was I blew that one....I'M SORRY CRAW...30 lashes with a wet noodle for me. It's the pressure of this whole series thing... it's just getting unbearable.


----------



## Smokin' U (Oct 25, 2006)

Shame on LaRussa for not pushing the issue and getting him tossed.  Won't matter though Cards will still take the series.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 25, 2006)

Well OK then, apologies accepted,  , next time let's not paint with such a broad brush.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 25, 2006)

Hmmm...that explains how they beat the Yankees!!  CHEATERS!!  

Of course my Daddy always said, _"Win if you can, lose if you must but *ALWAYS *cheat!!"_

It's not like he was jacked up on roids or something!!


----------



## Smokin' U (Oct 25, 2006)

I think it is as bad as steroids!


----------



## Griff (Oct 25, 2006)

Craw

Thanks for posting that SI link. It looks like there was a foreign substance on July 20, Oct 13, and Oct 22. Anybody heard what it was was ? It blows me away why a guy with his talent, I mean just look at how well he pitched after "washing" his hands in game 2, would resort to that and think he could get away with it. 

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Yoo hoo Puffy old boy...........................they did it again! 2 more to go.


 :x    [smilie=a_doh.gif]  [smilie=a_damnit.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruce is right! He pitched better after he wiped the "dirt"off his hand!


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 26, 2006)

He shoulda been TOSSED!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey Puff, the rain gods are dragging out your agony! Just mail me my stuff and we'll call it even!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Puff, the rain gods are dragging out your agony! Just mail me my stuff and we'll call it even!


It's better the boys have a slight rest.
They will "reign" in this series


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Game on!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Griff (Oct 27, 2006)

Puff

Cards 3, Tigers 1. Now you got Nick right where you want him. I suggest you double the wager.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 27, 2006)

Well Puff your team really dug a hole here! It's not impossible but it's not looking to good right about now. Did you start to pack your belongings to make that move to St. Louis? Is Bruce riding with you? Did you happen to mail my package?


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Well Puff your team really dug a hole here! It's not impossible but it's not looking to good right about now. Did you start to pack your belongings to make that move to St. Louis? Is Bruce riding with you? Did you happen to mail my package?



You have to be able to catch and throw the ball, the Cards are doing a better job at that than us right now. We deserve to be down 3-1, just like we were in 1968 before we came back and beat their asses 3 straight. We have to win tomorrow to get this thing back to Detroit.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 27, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1vxkxbu4]Well Puff your team really dug a hole here! It's not impossible but it's not looking to good right about now. Did you start to pack your belongings to make that move to St. Louis? Is Bruce riding with you? Did you happen to mail my package?



You have to be able to catch and throw the ball, the Cards are doing a better job at that than us right now. We deserve to be down 3-1, just like we were in 1968 before we came back and beat their asses 4 straight. We have to win tomorrow to get this thing back to Detroit.[/quote:1vxkxbu4]

Yes you do! Wish I could say that I'm rooting for you! :twisted:


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":1mvlh9ls][quote="Nick Prochilo":1mvlh9ls]Well Puff your team really dug a hole here! It's not impossible but it's not looking to good right about now. Did you start to pack your belongings to make that move to St. Louis? Is Bruce riding with you? Did you happen to mail my package?



You have to be able to catch and throw the ball, the Cards are doing a better job at that than us right now. We deserve to be down 3-1, just like we were in 1968 before we came back and beat their asses 4 straight. We have to win tomorrow to get this thing back to Detroit.[/quote:1mvlh9ls]

Yes you do! Wish I could say that I'm rooting for you! :twisted:[/quote:1mvlh9ls]

I know deep down, that you are, it's just this bet thing with Puff won't allow you to admit it. I can feel you behind us, if you catch my drift


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 27, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":zqfu79t1][quote="Bruce B":zqfu79t1][quote="Nick Prochilo":zqfu79t1]Well Puff your team really dug a hole here! It's not impossible but it's not looking to good right about now. Did you start to pack your belongings to make that move to St. Louis? Is Bruce riding with you? Did you happen to mail my package?



You have to be able to catch and throw the ball, the Cards are doing a better job at that than us right now. We deserve to be down 3-1, just like we were in 1968 before we came back and beat their asses 4 straight. We have to win tomorrow to get this thing back to Detroit.[/quote:zqfu79t1]

Yes you do! Wish I could say that I'm rooting for you! :twisted:[/quote:zqfu79t1]

I know deep down, that you are, it's just this bet thing with Puff won't allow you to admit it. I can feel you behind us, if you catch my drift   [/quote:zqfu79t1]

No, can't catch the drift!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":122easiq][quote="Nick Prochilo":122easiq][quote="Bruce B":122easiq][quote="Nick Prochilo":122easiq]Well Puff your team really dug a hole here! It's not impossible but it's not looking to good right about now. Did you start to pack your belongings to make that move to St. Louis? Is Bruce riding with you? Did you happen to mail my package?



You have to be able to catch and throw the ball, the Cards are doing a better job at that than us right now. We deserve to be down 3-1, just like we were in 1968 before we came back and beat their asses 4 straight. We have to win tomorrow to get this thing back to Detroit.[/quote:122easiq]

Yes you do! Wish I could say that I'm rooting for you! :twisted:[/quote:122easiq]

I know deep down, that you are, it's just this bet thing with Puff won't allow you to admit it. I can feel you behind us, if you catch my drift   [/quote:122easiq]

No, can't catch the drift![/quote:122easiq]
Seems to me I heard Rogers might be on the mound  
After all the Card fans are done screaming at him and throwing stuff, he will smoke their asses!!!!!!

Like Bruce said.......It's '68 all over again


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 27, 2006)

whats the bet may be i want in. 8)


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 27, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> whats the bet may be i want in. 8)


Nick will buy you $20 worth of BBQ stuff


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 27, 2006)

What the heck can he get for $25.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 27, 2006)

And here I sit on my bday waiting for Puffs stuff to arrive!


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 27, 2006)

Looks like it will be shipped out tommrow!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 28, 2006)

Puff, I PM'ed you my address just in case you lost it!


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 28, 2006)

I guess SL was the better team this year to come from the bottom to win the world series. Puff if you were a betting man you would have went with the wining team.   

Congets Nick don't let him skip out on you!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 28, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> I guess SL was the better team this year to come from the bottom to win the world series. Puff if you were a betting man you would have went with the wining team.
> 
> Congets Nick don't let him skip out on you!



I don't think he will skip. He's a man of his word!


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 28, 2006)

Don't all man have to ask!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey, has anyone heard from Puff today? It's not like him to not chime in! Hummmm, where is he????? :?:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 28, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1euvukcw]Hey, has anyone heard from Puff today? It's not like him to not chime in! Hummmm, where is he????? :?:


maybe he's out cooking a bcc (beer can crow).  i hope he takes lots of pics.  we love dem food pics.   [/quote:1euvukcw]


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 28, 2006)

It's still, after all these years a very simple game, you have to catch the ball, hit it and throw it, the Cards beat us in every aspect of the game, they earned it, very disappointing. Now I know how Cleveland fans feel.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 28, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey, has anyone heard from Puff today? It's not like him to not chime in! Hummmm, where is he????? :?:


I'm here :roll: 
I am a man of my word. I'll get it shipped out early in the week.
Should have just sent it on your B day.
Wait till next year!!!


P.S. Does it have to be something new?  


Kidding


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 28, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> It's still, after all these years a very simple game, you have to catch the ball, hit it and throw it, the Cards beat us in every aspect of the game, they earned it, very disappointing. Now I know how Cleveland fans feel.


I can't believe how they fell apart  
This town really needed a boost.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 28, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, maybe then I can root for my real team!


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 28, 2006)

Puff look at this way you only lost $20. But you know them wife don't like you throwing your I mean there money.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 28, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, maybe then I can root for my real team![/quote:1tk5efkv]
And who might that be?


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 28, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Puff look at this way you only lost $20. But you know them wife don't like you throwing your I mean there money.


$20 is a case of beer!
My wife tells me ...Whats mine is mine.....and whats yours is mine


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 28, 2006)

I know! that what my tells me. But what she dose not know is hear lost and my gain.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 28, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="The Missing Link":2cdj8d5b]I know! that what my tells me. But what she dose not know is hear lost and my gain.


my motto is that its easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.  unfortunately i think my better half is getting wise to that.   [/quote:2cdj8d5b]
Forgiveness is always easier.
But they catch on quick don't they?


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 28, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgiveness is always easier.
But they catch on quick don't they? [/quote:244g3cbv]
maybe they're not as dumb as we think they are.   [/quote:244g3cbv]
Or maybe were not as smart as we think we are  


Nope it's them


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 28, 2006)

$20 is a case of beer!
My wife tells me ...Whats mine is mine.....and whats yours is mine [/quote]
Well then you better tell her she just lost a bet!



			
				Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And who might that be?[/quote:2m852q6i]

METS!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 28, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> $20 is a case of beer!
> My wife tells me ...Whats mine is mine.....and whats yours is mine


Well then you better tell her she just lost a bet!



			
				Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And who might that be?[/quote:2twcfr38]

METS![/quote]
Mets! You might as well root for Cleveland


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 28, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And who might that be?[/quote:93qm9ysb]

METS![/quote:93qm9ysb]
Mets! You might as well root for Cleveland  [/quote]

I only bet on sure things!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 28, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And who might that be?[/quote:3lww873v]

METS![/quote:3lww873v]
Mets! You might as well root for Cleveland  [/quote:3lww873v]

I only bet on sure things! [/quote]
 [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 30, 2006)

Your package went out in the mail today. I hope you like it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 30, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Your package went out in the mail today. I hope you like it.



What was the prize??????


----------



## Finney (Oct 30, 2006)

Puff sent him all his Wolfe Rub. 
and........ An "I Love Detroit" t-shirt. :roll:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 30, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff sent him all his Wolfe Rub.
> and........ An "I Love Detroit" t-shirt. :roll:



Ummm I think it was his KISS "Detroit Rock City" t-shirt.... complete with blood stains. Too bad it wasn't Gene's though.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 30, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :x  Iwanted it to be a surprise!


Larry, $20 worth of BBQ stuff was the prize.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 30, 2006)

I had Wolfe rub and Rev. Marvins sauce that I was gonna send to him! Now I get to keep that and see what goodies he sends me! I can hardly wait!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 30, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3t2qf46t]I had Wolfe rub and Rev. Marvins sauce that I was gonna send to him! Now I get to keep that and see what goodies he sends me! I can hardly wait!


it'll probably be more wr and rev martin.   [/quote:3t2qf46t]
Not even close


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 30, 2006)

What ever! Time will tell!


----------



## Griff (Oct 30, 2006)

I heard that the prize was some Fatz Pig Powder.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 30, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> I heard that the prize was some Fatz Pig Powder.
> 
> Griff



Damn, it keeps getting better. That stuff is now a collectors item!


----------

